

The ultimate ethical/philosophical thought experiment - JonnieCache
http://www.mindspring.com/~mfpatton/Tissues.htm

======
JonnieCache
Maybe someone could whip us up a diagram using that JS lib that was on here
earlier today, that might shed some light on the issue.

